# ما هى الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم  ( لقداسه البابا )



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هى الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم  لتي قصدها سفر النشيد، وما هى هذه الكروم

لقداسه البابا






خذوا لنا الثعالب، الثعالب الصغار المُفسِدة للكروم
(نش 2: 15)



ما هى الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم التي قصدها سفر النشيد، وما هى هذه الكروم أيضاً؟


الكرمة هى الكنيسة، وهى النفس البشرية:


وفى هذا يقول الرب في سفر اشعياء النبى

"غنوا للكرمة المشتهاة. أنا الرب حارسها، اسقها كل لحظة.. احرسها نهاراً وليلاً"
(أش 27: 2، 3).

ونحن نقول عنها للرب فى ألحاننا

"هذه الكرمة التي غرستها يمينك "

وهى المقصودة بمثل الكرم والكرامين في (مت 21)، و في (مت 20) وأيضاً في (إش 5).


الثعالب الصغار تفسد ثمر الكرمة، أى أنها تفسد ثمر الكنيسة، وثمر الروح في النفس البشرية
(غل 5: 22، 23).

الثعالب الصغار ربما تكون خطايا تبدو بسيطة.


لا يلتفت إليها الإنسان، ولا يشعر بخطورتها.. مجرد أفكار ومشاعر قد لا تتخذ في بادىء الأمر صورة الخطية، ولا هى تتعب الضمير.




وفى هذا المجال أحب أن أقول لكم قاعدة هامة وهى:


إن الخطوة الأولى المؤدية إلى الخطية، ربما لا تكون خطية.


مثال ذلك علاقة نجسة جداً، بدأت بصداقة بريئة، وربما بريئة جداً! ثم تطورت ودخلها الشيطان، فصارت خطية.

الأمر إذن يحتاج إلى تدقيق واحتراس..

هذه الخطايا الصغيرة هى التي قيل عنها في المزمور

"يا بنت بابل الشقية، طوبى لمن يكافئك مجازيتك التي جازيتنا.. طوبى لمن يمسك أطفالك، ويدفنهم عند الصخرة"
(مز 137).


بابل حيث كان السبى، هى رمز لسبى الخطية.

فيقصد أن يقول:

طوبى لمن يمسك الخطية، و هى في حالة الطفولة، قبل أن تنمو، ويدفنها عند الصخرة.

ويقول الكتاب

"و الصخرة كانت المسيح" (1 كو 10: 4). أى يتخلص من الخطية بمعونة من السيد المسيح.

خطورة هذه الخطايا الصغيرة، أن الإنسان قد لا يهتم بها!


يهملها، يتركها فتكبر وتتطور، دون أن يحسّ، وقد يحسّ متأخراً، عندما تكون قد أفسدت الكروم.. !


إن ثقباً صغيراً في مركب، قد يؤدى – بمرور الزمن – إلى كارثة غرق.

لأجل هذا يقول داود النبى

"الهفوات من يشعر بها؟! من الخطايا المستترة يا رب أبرئنى" (مز 19).


إذن هناك خطايا مستترة، وهفوات يشعر بها الإنسان.


هناك خطايا لا تبدو خطايا، ولا يأبه بها من يرتكبها. من هنا ينبغى أن نتعلم حياة التدقيق.

حياة التدقيق:

لماذا شبهت هذه الخطايا بالثعالب، وبالثعالب الصغار؟


لأن الثعلب مشهور بالمكر.

ولأن الثعلب الصغير يمكنه أن يتسلل من أية فجوة صغيرة فى أسوار الكرم.

كما أن الكرامين قد لا يحسبونه خطراً.

وفى نفس الوقت هو قادر على إفساد الكروم..


إنك قد تهتم بالخطية الكبيرة الظاهرة، وتستعد لمقاومتها. بينما الخطايا (الصغيرة) تعبر بك دون أن تلتفت إليها.

ولهذا فإن السيد له المجد أظهر خطورة وأهمية كلمة رقاً، وكلمة يا أحمق، (مت 5: 22).

وأظهر أيضاً أهمية مجرد النظرة الخاطئة ولو أدى الأمر إلى قلع العين بسببها (مت 5: 28، 29).

ولهذا فإن الآباء الروحيين علموا أبناؤهم أن يدققوا كثيراً.

قالت القديسة سارة:

إن فماً تمنع عنه الخبز، لا يطلب لحماً، و إن منعت عنه الماء، لا يطلب خمراً.


أحد الرهبان وهو سائر في الطريق، عثر على قطعة نطرون. فلما جاء إلى الأنبا أغاثون ومعه قطعة النطرون، قال له القديس

"إن أردت أن تعيش مع أغاثون، ففى المكان الذي وجدت فيه هذا النطرون أرجعه".

إلى هذا الحد كان الآباء يعلمون أولادهم أنهم حتى لو وجدوا قطعة حجر ملقاة في الطريق لا يأخذونها.

مار اسحق

دقق على وجوب الحشمة داخل الغرفة الخاصة..


فالشخص الذي يجلس في غرفته الخاصة بحشمة وأدب، لا يترك جزءاً من جسمه معرى ومكشوفاً بطريقة غير لائقة، هذا الشخص لا يمكن أن يفقد الحشمة في الخارج أمام الناس.

إذ قد تعودها فيما بينه وبين نفسه

حقاً إن الذي يدقق في الشىء الصغير، لا يمكن أن يقع في الكبير.


ولعل هذا هو الذي قصده المثل الإنجليزى السائر:

Take care of the penny، and the pound will
take care of itself.

أى اهتم بالمليم (البنس)، و حينئذ الجنيه يهتم بنفسه.

لا تظن أن الشيطان في بادىء الأمر سيطلب أن تفتح له باباً واسعاً يدخل منه إلى قلبك. إنه لن يطلب سوى ثقب إبرة..

إنه يبدأ بهذا الثقب، ثم يتسع، حتى يملك القلب كله.

إن الشيطان لا يكشف أوراقه،
لا يكشف حيله.
لا يطلعك على الخطوات المقبلة في خططه،
أو عن مدى تطور الخطوة الأولى التي تبدو بسيطة.
لا يأتيك في كل مرة كأسد زائر، يلتمس ابتلاعك
و إنما قد يأتى كثعلب صغير،
يتسلل إلى كرمتك دون أن تشعر.

فما هى إذن هذه الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم؟

أمثلة مِن الثعالب الصغار:

قد تكون مثلاً،

قليلاً من الكسل والتهاون والتراخى:

تصحو من النوم. وبدلاً من أن تبدأ يومك بالصلاة، تتراخى قليلاً. تؤجل الموضوع دقائق قليلة، ريثما تفيق..

في هذه الدقائق يكون الشيطان قد قدم لك مجموعة من الأفكار تشغلك.

إما أن تعطلك عن الصلاة، وتجعل فكرك يطيش فيها..

لماذا نقول إذن في صلواتنا

"يا الله، أنت إلهى، إليك أبكر، عطشت نفسى إليك"؟
(مز 63: 1)


لأجل الشوق إلى الله، وأيضاً لنهرب من هذا الثعلب الصغير، ثعلب التراخى والكسل..

مثال آخر:

خطية الكبرياء، قد تبدأ هى الأخرى بثعلب صغير:


قد تبدأ برغبة في الدفاع عن النفس، وربما يتطور الدفاع عن النفس إلى إدانة الغير..


و قد تبدأ بأن يتعود الإنسان الإجابة على سؤال وجه إلى غيره، وبأن يسمح لنفسه بمقاطعة غيره في الحديث ولو بأدب واستئذن.

وقد تبدأ بابتسامة رضى وشعور بالرضى عند سماع كلمة مديح..

كل مشاكل يوسف الصديق بدأت بشىء بسيط، بأنه كان يتحدث عن أحلامه في مسمع أخوته، ولو ببساطة..

هذا الحديث كان يثير فيهم عوامل الحسد والغيرة.

وما لبثت هذه الغيرة أن نمت، ووصلت إلى درجة من الخطورة أدت إلى إلقائه في البئر، وإلى بيعه كعبد.


إن السيدة العذراء بحكمتها وروحانيتها نجت من هذا الثعلب الصغير الذي أفسد العلاقة بين يوسف وأخوته.

إذ انها ظلت صامتة في كل ما أحاط بها من رؤى وعجائب وأمجاد.

لم تتحدث إطلاقاً، وإنما "كانت تحفظ كل تلك الأمور متأملة بها في قلبها" (لو 2: 51).

إن قصة يوسف تقدم لنا ثعلباً صغيراً آخر، ربما لم يلتفت إليه إطلاقاً أبو الآباء يعقوب.

وهو القميص الملون الذي خص به ابنه يوسف، و سبب كثيراً من الغيرة لاخوته.


هذا الثعلب الصغير (القميص الملون). يلعب دوراً خطيراً في علاقتنا:


ربما تقابل مجموعة من الناس فتحييهم تحية عادية، بينما تخص واحداً منهم بابتسامة خاصة، وعبارة اشتياق، وتنتحى به جانباً لتحدثه على انفراد..

وقد يحدث كل ذلك تأثيره فيما بعد..


لذلك ينبغى أن نسلك بتدقيق، ونراعى شعور الكل. و نترك ثقباً ولو ضئيلاً في معاملاتنا للناس، يتسلل منه ثعلب صغير، فيفسد الكروم..

قد يكون الثعلب الصغير المفسد للعلاقات، هو مجرد إهمال –و لو عن غير قصد – إهمال لمجاملة ينبغى أن تؤدى في إحدى المناسبات فرحاً وحزناً.

ويستغل الشيطان ذلك لإحداث مشكلة، كان يمكن أن تعالج بزيارة وبخطاب وبمكالمة تليفونية.


فإن كانت الصغائر – وما تبدو صغائر – ينبغى أن نحترس منها، فكم وكم بالأكثر الكبائر من الخطايا والأغلاط!!​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ربنا يديم لنا حياته قداسه البابا 
ميررررررسى ليك على الوعظه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*وعظه رااااااااااااااااااااااائعه استمتعت قوى بقرايتها

وفكرتنى برضه بحكايه الخميرة فان الخميرة الوحشه هتفسد كل الخميرة الجيده

ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------

